# Maggi seasoning... how does it taste?



## black chef

anyone here ever use maggi seasoning?


----------



## Michael in FtW

I have used it - but it's been years. You might read this about the flavor of Maggi's Seasoning Sauce on the Cook's Thesaurus website ... just scroll down until you find it.


----------



## quicksilver

Oops.
I just went to the cabinet to get my bottle to answer your question and list ingredients, but it's not maggi.
It's Knorr Caldo de Tomate.
So I looked up the site Michael just did.
They're not the same stuff.
So check that site out.
Sorry I couldn't be more help.
​


----------



## Uncle Bob

I keep it in my cabinet....I like it in stir fry type dishes...it taste goooood!


----------



## suziquzie

Can you make your own?


----------



## Russellkhan

A major ingredient in Maggi is hydrolyzed protein, which is a sneaky way of saying MSG, in case that matters to you (it does to me).


----------



## justplainbill

The original maggi seemed to taste mostly like the herb lovage.  The stuff made in China doesn't seem to be quite the same


----------



## buckytom

i'm gonna have to check out lovage. thanks, jp-bill.

i was wondering what changed.

i like the old stuff on broiled steaks.


----------



## mcnerd

I have it in my cabinet and I think it is older than me even though I use it regularly.  It is definitely concentrated so a little does a lot.  I love the stuff.

I don't make any connection of MSG (which I hate) with hydrolyzed plant protein defined as _a protein obtained from various foods (like soybeans, corn or wheat), then broken down into amino acids by a chemical process called acid hydrolysis.
_


----------



## Cooper'sMom

I have been using this product since I can remember. We always have it in the house since it first came out. It is good. I like it very much. We usually use it into dips for little Asian meat rolls but I'd use it on most of my food when I have Asian if it will not be that expensive. Short of that, if I ran out, I will mix dark soy sauce with lemon and a bit of sesame seed oil...


----------



## Russellkhan

mcnerd said:


> I don't make any connection of MSG (which I hate) with hydrolyzed plant protein defined as _a protein obtained from various foods (like soybeans, corn or wheat), then broken down into amino acids by a chemical process called acid hydrolysis.
> _



Well, I'm not an expert or anything, but this is the first place where I read it. I looked on answers.com to see what they had to say about hydrolyzed protein, but they just quoted the Wikipedia page I linked above.


----------



## jpmcgrew

It's still very popular in Germany I remember my grandmother using it when I was little. You can get the original Maggi not the kind from China from here German food from GermanDeli.com


----------



## jennyema

mcnerd said:


> I don't make any connection of MSG (which I hate) with hydrolyzed plant protein defined as _a protein obtained from various foods (like soybeans, corn or wheat), then broken down into amino acids by a chemical process called acid hydrolysis._


 

Both MSG and hydrolyzed plant protein contains free glutamic acid -- it's what acts as a flavor enhancer.  *UMAMI*.

Many foods have naturally occurring free glutamic acid -- mushrooms, tomatoes, some cheeses, anchovies.


----------



## deelady

I use maggi cubes to make stock for soups.


----------



## Billdolfski

From what little I've used it, I'd almost call it an "Asian Kitchen Bouquet."  It's mostly concentrated vegetable flavor, isn't it?


----------



## B'sgirl

I use Maggi seasoning in green salsa. I don't know what it tastes like plain, but it's great in the salsa!


----------



## mcnerd

I cannot visualize an Asian connection with Maggi Seasoning or Kitchen Bouquet.


----------



## jennyema

mcnerd said:


> I cannot visualize an Asian connection with Maggi Seasoning or Kitchen Bouquet.


 
You can buy Maggi seasoning in just about any asian market.  People sub it for soy sauce.  They even make a "Maggi -- Taste of Asia" line of products.

*"Maggi® Seasoning* is an extremely versatile sauce made from the natural extract of pure vegetable proteins. Made in China, this sauce features a distinctive flavor and aroma, which adds zest and depth to soups, salads, and vegetables with just a few dashes. An excellent sauce for marinating, stir-frying, and dipping, Maggi® Seasoning is made naturally without any food preservatives."


----------



## jpmcgrew

This is the original Maggi from Germany
Maggi Wuerze 1000g (German Maggi Seasoning)

This explains the Maggi products, they make products to suit many different countries around the world 
Maggi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopediahttp://germandeli.com/mawu10gmase.html


----------



## Lance Bushrod

We have lovage in our herb garden that we brought back from Germany in 93 and have given plants to many friends. It's wonderful in soup but a little bit goes a long way. 

Our sorrel is already sprouting.


----------



## Addie

Lance, this is a very old post. 2008 was the last entry.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I see that and it's a pertinent today as then. I should have mentioned how much I like Maggi and use it in jeager schnitzel gravy. 

I've been growing lovage since 1990 when I lived in Germany. A German neighbor gave me seeds and were the foundation of my leibstalk here in America.


----------



## Mad Cook

black chef said:


> anyone here ever use maggi seasoning?


Many years ago. I didn't know they still made it. As far as I can remember it was a bit salty and synthetic tasting but it was about 40+ years ago

EDIT - I've just noticed the date of the question.


----------



## salt and pepper

I use it to darken gravy's.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Is there a rule about not bringing up old posts, even if they are interesting to you? 

I'm going to the German store in Lakewood Saturday and getting a bottle.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lance Bushrod said:


> Is there a rule about not bringing up old posts, even if they are interesting to you?
> 
> I'm going to the German store in Lakewood Saturday and getting a bottle.


No, not at all. It's not uncommon, though, for new members to not realize they're bringing up an old thread and answer a question for, or ask for clarification from, someone who hasn't been here in years.

Your comment didn't seem to match the title of the thread, so that can be confusing.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I see now. Lovage was mentioned on the 1st page and what got my interest going. Living in Germany is where I discovered both.


----------

